# URGENT evisitor passport change



## elliebg86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi lads!

I was granted an evisitor subclass 651 last month but had to change my passport. I wrote [email protected] last week advising them of my new passport and providing a copy of the new passport, but apart from the automated reply got nothing back. I have booked my flights already and am a bit nervous to get some feedback. Is there anything else i can do but wait for a response? Do i need to call somewhere or send a paper form?

Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd suggest calling them with something this time-sensitive. When you submitted your application, did you get anything back that might have a phone number?


----------



## elliebg86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, CollegeGirl! There is no phone number as the entire procedure is online-based. The application is lodged online and all the correspondence i got so far was from the Hobart Global Processing Centre.

On the respective web-page of the immigration office they advise that they prefer to be contacted online at the above email address. I was hoping that somebody may have already been through this and could shine some light on the situation.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

I found this form on the immi website for change of details including passport http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf - not sure if your meant to fill it out?


----------



## elliebg86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, missmontie! I saw that form too but it seems to be addressed to people who lodged their applications physically in an office somewhere, whereas my the whole evisitor procedure is online - from application and provision of documentary evidence to getting the visa granted. Don't want to mix up the procedures and cause additional confusion with the visa processing. Will have to wait till monday now to find out.

Thank you once again for your kind suggestions!

That's part of the automated reply i got:

"DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND CITIZENSHIP, AUSTRALIA

Thank you for your email. Your email has been received by the Hobart Global Processing Centre in Australia.

Please read this email carefully as it contains important information that may answer your email query. If this email does not provide an answer to your query, we will respond to your email as soon as possible. If you have provided information or documents in relation to your application, this information will now be included in the assessment of your eVisitor application. This email was auto-generated.

Current Processing Times:

Visas:
o Service Standard for finalisation is two (2) to ten (10) days
o Initial processing currently commences within four (4) days after receipt

Helpdesk:
o eVisitor emails are generally being answered within five (5) days after receipt

Frequently Asked Questions

If your question relates to the following topics, please see the likely answer below.

o Passports: What do I do if I have got a new passport or my passport details were incorrect?
o Payment: How do I pay for my visa?
o Visa renewal: what do I do if my eVisitor expires
o Approval of visa: How will I know if my eVisitor has been granted?
o Other visas: How long is my eVisitor valid for?
o Changing details: What do I do if my personal details have changed?
o Visa conditions: What are the conditions of an eVisitor?
o What can I do on this visa: What does an eVisitor allow me to do?

What do I do if I have got a new passport or my passport details were incorrect?
The eVisitor is linked to the passport number that you provided in your application. If you obtain a new passport after receiving notification of your grant, you should advise the department of the new passport details by emailing [email protected]

If you do not provide the details of any new passport, you may experience significant delays at your departure airport and may be denied permission to board your flight to Australia.

· For the department to update your new passport you should provide a scanned copy of the page which contains your personal information. This will enable the department to record all your passport details against your visa.

If your passport has been lost or stolen please report this to the passport issuing authority and advise the department of this action."

I did this 8 days ago and nothing since.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

elliebg86 said:


> What do I do if I have got a new passport or my passport details were incorrect?
> The eVisitor is linked to the passport number that you provided in your application. If you obtain a new passport after receiving notification of your grant, you should advise the department of the new passport details by emailing [email protected]


I have a WHV and it says something similar.

Have you checked VEVO using your new passport details to see if they have transfered the visa?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Call the general immigration help line. They can call the office that would be responsible for transferring your visa onto the new passport on your behalf to resolve the situation. I did this a few months ago to get a time sensitive restriction lifted from my previous visa and the girl put me on hold, rang the office processing my partner visa, and resolved it for me right then.


----------

